# Wad Installer 2.1 and Wad Uninstaller 1.1 released



## Jax (Apr 26, 2008)

*Wad Installer 2.1*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Changelog:
> 
> - Ignores other folders inside the "wad" folder.
> - If the installation fails, it removes all tickets installed.
> ...




*Source*


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, that's nice!


----------



## Harsky (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry if this has been answered before but I can name the Wad anything I want and it doesn't have to be title.wad?


----------



## Jax (Apr 26, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been answered before but I can name the Wad anything I want and it doesn't have to be title.wad?



Yes, it can be anything you like.

EDIT: I'm uploading the files to the database.


----------



## cory1492 (Apr 27, 2008)

Follows links above...


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> No tiene los permisos requeridos para ver los archivos adjuntos a este mensaje.
> (loosely translates as: don't leech here unless you are registered)
> not being able to read spanish, I still managed to fumble through the registration process and...
> QUOTEError General
> ...


(loosely translates as: we're gonna force you to register to see the downloads, but we won't let you register because we fudged our DB)

So I had a look through the download db here, couldn't see anything new that matched these files.







 Final conclusion: must be some new fangled form of ROM protection against those who don't own a Wii.


----------



## shred6waves (Apr 27, 2008)

can anyone please rapidshare or megaupload these or something please?


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 27, 2008)

The tools are already up on Gbatemp's database, but when trying to download them THIS error shows up


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 27, 2008)

The WAD Uninstaller STILL does not get rid of directories.


----------



## Smack (Apr 27, 2008)

shred6waves said:
			
		

> can anyone please rapidshare or megaupload these or something please?


Here is a link for WAD Installer v2.1
http://rapidshare.com/files/110684369/WAD-...r_v2.1.zip.html

I would love to find a link for the Uninstaller v1.1 if anyone has it.

EDIT: Alternate non-RapidShare WAD Installer v2.1 link
[attachment=334:WAD_Installer_v2.1.zip]


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 27, 2008)

Here you go Smack , WAD Uninstaller v.1.1  . . .

Can anyone give a FileFactory link for WAD Installer v2.1

EDIT: Thank you Smack that was fast


----------



## Tomobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

No one has a link for uninstaller 1.1?


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 28, 2008)

@Tomobobo
WAD Uninstaller v.1.1


----------



## peak1451 (May 2, 2008)

wow , Thank


----------



## cman1783 (May 2, 2008)

Can I post a link to the channels for these?


----------



## lolsjoel (May 11, 2008)

cman1783 said:
			
		

> Can I post a link to the channels for these?


Please.


----------



## lettuce (May 15, 2008)

So how do u use the uninstaller, the same as the installer, just put the wad of the homebrew you want to remove in the wad folder?


----------



## Jax (May 15, 2008)

lettuce said:
			
		

> So how do u use the uninstaller, the same as the installer, just put the wad of the homebrew you want to remove in the wad folder?



Yep.


----------



## psxburnr (Jun 1, 2008)

I noticed that the Wad Installer 2.1 does not mention anything about the rvl-rzde files or versions. Is this needed or does simply having the wad directory and boot.elf in the root of the sd do the trick? Sorry if this is a dumb question, I have just viewed so much varying methods.
Thanx


----------



## ChrisiB (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, Been using the WAD Installer on the Homebrew channel to install the brew, but it tells me an error message and says press the reset to return to menu.

I can't be specific about the error msg at this time, but i can provide further detial if required. Does anyone know whats up?


----------



## markus_b (Apr 1, 2009)

One piece of feedback: The two nice tools don't work anymore with the new version 4.0E firmware (the one which enables channels to be stored on the SD card. Any attempt to install wad's gets an Error 2012.

Markus


----------



## TheHomeBrewDude (May 2, 2009)

I can't figure out how to run wad installer on the homebrew channel. I was dumb enough to remove it in the first place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I wan't to run it from the homebrew channel, do I still just put the boot.elf file in the root of my SD card and the wads in the "wad" folder, or is there something else to be done in the "apps" folder?


----------



## coveiro24 (May 30, 2009)

I have the firmware 4.0E , and I installed the homebrew channel throw the banner bomb.

When I put this app on the homebrew channel it runs fine but when it checks the wad folder, I receive all the time an error on the first step.

Could anyone tell what I am doing wrong!!!!!!!


----------



## Notyalc (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello all.

My problem with Wads.

When I use my usual wad manager 1.4 it starts installing until it reaches, what I assume is, near the end.

And then I get Error ret 1022.

So I've tried with Wad manager 2.1 & it comes up with Error ret-1

Any ideas on how to resolve this people?

Suggestions will be VERY Much Appreciated!

Sorry to spam up the topic By THe Way, but I was hoping this was a quick fix!


----------

